# Separating Juice



## gorfrepus (4/6/14)

Ok so maybe someone with more experience than me can help me out here. Been loving the vk juices and just got myself a bottle of vanilla custard on monday. I was told when I bought it that it is freshly mixed and should steep for a day or 2. 

Ive kept it in a dark cupboard since. Alternating days with cap on and nights with cap off. Vigorous shaking twice daily (morning and evening). Gave the bottle a warm water bath as well.

But for some reason the liquid separates after standing for an hour or so (pics below). Tomorrow will be day 4. The fragrance of this juice has me aching to vape the hell out of it (soooo good!) But im worried the juice is not right. 

Is this normal? Maybe need to steep longer? Or is something a miss here?

After standing. Liquid is clear and separated towards bottom.







After shaking. Liquid is cloudy, opaque and almost oily looking.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (4/6/14)

Hey buddy, just my opinion, but myself would not vape that juice. E-juice should ALWAYS be clear, never cloudy! And if it keeps on separating like that after standing, it probably means something went wrong in the mixing process. Perhaps a emulsification of the VG or something....

Best contact the vendor, show bottle or pictures, and request a replacement. 

Rather safe than sorry! Hope it helped 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (4/6/14)

Thanks. I have refrained from using it until I could get some clarity (excuse the pun). Im still a newbie vaper so wasnt sure if this was normal. The juice is vapeking so ill try n get in touch with them about it too. I love vk juices and havent had a problem with their stuff before this.

Thank you for the input @Vapey McJuicy


----------



## gorfrepus (4/6/14)

Lol, hoping @Stroodlepuff or someone else from vapeking notices this thread before I get around to contacting them.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (4/6/14)

Yes clarity is key hehe! Only a pleasure good sir, never had a problem with VK juices here, they are good stuff. Im sure Stroodles will assit you admirably and in no time!

Clear is good, cloudy comes with meatballs!!





Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/6/14)

Hi there @gorfrepus, check this out https://www.indypress.org/news-press/preventing-e-liquid-from-going-bad.html


----------



## Tristan (5/6/14)

@gorfrepus, it seems a non-water soluble ingredient in this bottle which is causing the cloudiness and separation. I suspect the flavour to be the culprit (having an oil base). Please do not vape this! !

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/6/14)

Vanilla Custards have been a topic of long debate.
This might not be directly related, but relevant and should be known if a vanilla custard is something you're going to vape. 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...43373-vanilla-custard-flavoring-diacetyl.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KieranD (5/6/14)

Mine has done the same thing  
Hope VK sorts this out for us


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

Hi Guys

More than welcome to bring them back, we didnt realise, was new concentrates we bought in to try.

Cutting it out of the line for now until we can find better,

Sorry about that guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (5/6/14)

No worries. I'll bring it along as soon as I can. Any chance of my favourite vanilla cream being back in stock?


----------



## KieranD (5/6/14)

Cool bananas


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

gorfrepus said:


> No worries. I'll bring it along as soon as I can. Any chance of my favourite vanilla cream being back in stock?



Not yet  hopefully next week


----------



## drew (5/6/14)

Just in case anyone is interested... this is why you sometimes see ethyl alcohol listed as an additive to certain e-liquids. The ethyl alcohol breaks down the oil based flavouring making them soluble in water/pg so that they don't separate.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## gorfrepus (12/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff I placed an order via the website for collection. Will try and come through tomorrow and bring the suspect juice with. See you guys then


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/14)

gorfrepus said:


> @Stroodlepuff I placed an order via the website for collection. Will try and come through tomorrow and bring the suspect juice with. See you guys then



No problem


----------



## gorfrepus (13/6/14)

Ok so I returned the suspicious juice today and bought myself some more vk juice. Thanks for sorting it out Vapeking!

Unfortunately, I have some bad news. One of the new bottles has the same issue as the suspicious vanilla custard. This time it's wacky wicks. 2 distinct layers like oil and water. Shaking results in a cloudy, molecular like solution. 

I know @Stroodlepuff mentioned it probably being new concentrates as the problem but this time its a whole other flavour. Will try get some pics in better light as the wacky wicks is clear and hard to capture the problem on my phone camera.

Im a sad panda.


----------



## zaVaper (13/6/14)

drew said:


> Just in case anyone is interested... this is why you sometimes see ethyl alcohol listed as an additive to certain e-liquids. The ethyl alcohol breaks down the oil based flavouring making them soluble in water/pg so that they don't separate.



It's also used to thin high VG blends and to add extra TH

As per the diacetyl debate it's best to minimize the usage of custard and buttery type flavours until proven safe, popcorn lung seems like a pretty miserable way to go especially after converting to the healthier alternative. Fortunately we are spoilt with a variety of flavours to choose from. 

Oil based flavours.... I don't think that they are necessarily harmful, I'm no doctor, but I think our bodies cope well with organic oils, I suspect our lungs won't have difficulty processing/absorbing small quantities of oil flavourants.

It's first prize of course to use only water soluble flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/6/14)

zaVaper said:


> As per the diacetyl debate it's best to minimize the usage of custard and buttery type flavours until proven safe,



Many flavoring companies are now producing these flavors diacetyl free. Don't steer clear of the flavors. Ask your suppliers what their liquids contain and decide if you want to vape it or not. No point in going - oh well it's custard, must have diacetyl, because this is no longer the case. Many people actually vape diacetyl knowing it's in the product they are using and they are happy with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zaVaper (14/6/14)

@RevnLucky7 , They are indeed producing the flavours without diacetyl by using molecules that are slightly different, I prefer to err on the safe side. 

I frequently vape cinnamaldehyde, it's a known irritant but I'm fine with that. To each his own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (14/6/14)

My problem is returning it to vapeking. Fourways isnt very convenient for me so I hope the vapeking crew dont mind if I cant bring the bottle back immediately. I'll be inspecting all future juice purchases up close to avoid this situation.

Im just wondering why my previous bottle of wacky wicks was fine and this one isn't. Surely if the problem is that the ingredients contain diacetyl or some other oily substance then the end result would always be consistently like oil and water. Instead the first bottle was 100% fine. Strange...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/6/14)

zaVaper said:


> @RevnLucky7 , They are indeed producing the flavours without diacetyl by using molecules that are slightly different, I prefer to err on the safe side.
> 
> I frequently vape cinnamaldehyde, it's a known irritant but I'm fine with that. To each his own.



I do find it funny how some people seem to forget why they started vaping in the first place.
I had a guy write to me the other day quite annoyed with me when I said that he should not be under the impression that all liquids were the same. I think he was rather more annoyed at the price I was charging him, but end of his comment was: "then we're better off just breathing air."

This was funny to me in ways I couldn't even explain. He then wrote: if vaping ever starts costing me more than cigarettes I'll happily just go back to smoking."

This is the first time that it occurred to me that some people might actually be taking up e-cigs to save money. If I put 100 vapers in one room how many of them will actually honestly be able to tell you they save money doing this. I sure as hell won't.

Anyway, long story short and back to the point: Why did we start vaping?
It was never about saving money for me and 80% of the people who vape will probably admit to doing it. This video was the breaking point for me:



Somewhere along the lines some people adopted this arrogance and I'm sure you have heard it before: "At least it's not cigarettes." When did leaving tar and inhalation of diacetyl become okay? So many guys just walk into shops, pick up juice, drop it in their atties and are off on their marry little ways without caring about what goes into that bottle. It's only a matter of time before someone screws up very very badly. People need to let go of this perception of: " Hey man, it's just e-juice." Nicotine is poison in itself. We all know it can be lethal in a concentrated dose. Do we really need to add more shi@t to the list and give the FDA 500 other reasons why e cigs need to be regulated?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev (14/6/14)

People with those attitudes need a slight adjustment



I know I am not saving money, but I have a new hobby, I am fitter and stronger than I have been in the past 16 years and getting rid of the cancer risk from the 499 known carcinogens was enough reward for me.

Just my

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

I'm certainly not saving money... I'm saving my life!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Limbo (5/7/14)

My sister is having the same issue with wacky wicks. She poured it into a Twisp bottle cause the the one it came in leaked. Now it's all cloudy and according to her, has a paraffin taste. Problem is I'm in PE?


----------



## MurderDoll (5/7/14)

On the OP. 

I picked up a bottle from my local VK agent. 

Its the exact same thing. 
Seems I got the exact same bad batch.


----------



## BansheeZA (5/7/14)

also have the seperation. here is a pic of the wacky wicks i have. you can clearly see the seperation even in the bad pic. mine is ober a month old now

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## gorfrepus (5/7/14)

Mine been standing too and still the same. Need to rerurn it. Its a worrying situation actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

